# Got my new G5 QUEST 31



## cmfooballcoach (Aug 21, 2008)

The UPS man brought me an early Christmas present today. After much research and deliberation, I chose the G5 Quest. I have shot them all including Mathews, Bowtech, Hoyt, and I am beyond impressed with this bow. I know that G5 has gotten some questionable publicity in regards to the Ross situation, but being a Michigan Based company, I kept my money local! 

Anyhow, the bow seems totally smooth (why I chose to stay with Solo Cam) and I am excited to get a loop put on along with a new rest and sight and shoot some arrows.

Right now there are many deals to be found with 2008 model bows. I upgrade every 3-4 years, and I tend to buy my new bows in November and December. I was able to get my new Quest for $400 shipped. I'll keep you all posted with how she shoots!


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Useless without pics ..........


----------



## cmfooballcoach (Aug 21, 2008)

Well,

After some serious discussion with my brother, I decided to make this a total G5 Bow. I added a G5 Expert II fall away rest, and a G5 LE Sight and wow is she ever pretty. She is headed to the shop today for the D-Loop and away we go. I am excited about shooting this bad boy. Attached are some pics before the sight and rest additions. I'll follow up with the shot report soon!!


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

..... nice rig!


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

Any shot of the limbs? Im curious how the Quest label turned out?


----------



## StStutz (Jan 19, 2006)

beautiful bow! sounds like a great deal too. i bought my Ross 334 back in 06 for $650 so $400 sounds very reasonable. I love my Ross and G5 products, i'm sure you'll be happy with the purchase. one thing, if your shooting a drop away rest, i highly recommend giving FOB's a try.


----------



## erodrig4 (Oct 10, 2005)

Great lookin bow. How do you like that G5 expert II rest? I may be getting one sometime soon.


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

g5 has done some great things, and I'm glad that you are spending money in the state. Now lets get you some Montec's. The expert 2 is easy to install and works great. Did you know that G5 now has a two cam bow as smooth as silk and priced lower than some of the other guys. The HPB for those that want a hunting bow this is the one. Take a look at their cable guide...slick.


----------

